# Salutació correu electrònic



## su123

Bones!!

He d'escriure un correu electrònic a un possible client per passar-li un pressupost. Quina salutació faríeu servir?

Benvolguda Sra. XXX?

O simplement:

Tal com em vàreu demanar us passo... És a dir sense salutació.

Els correus que jo rebo de gent que no conec, van sense salutació i això em fa dubtar. Són les salutacions per a cartes convencionals i prou?

Gràcies per endavant!

su123


----------



## Mei

Sempre pots posar un "Hola:" i a sota "Tal i com vam parlar... " com si fos una carta normal. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
Jo, si es tracta d'un client, posaria Benvolgut/Benvolguda. Si hi tens molta molta confiança, llavors sí que posaria Hola XXX.
Jo, saludo sempre, abans d'entrar en matèria. Pots posar, tal i com diu la Mei, Tal i com vam quedar o Seguint la conversa telefònica per exemple.

Salutacions,
X:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo també hi posaria "benvolgut/benvolguda" i, així mateix, et diria que facis servir "fer arribar" en comptes de "passar", que és molt informal. Només es una petita idea, que consti! (perquè, és clar, cadascú té el seu estil!)

Petonets des del Poble Sec.


----------



## su123

Moltes gràcies Mei i Xerinola!!

La persona que he d'escriure no la conec de res. Tan sols va passar i em va demanar pressupost. Creieu que m'he d'adressar-m'hi tractant-la de vostè, bo i que és més jova que jo?
Gràcies de nou 
su123


----------



## chics

Bon dia.

Jo no posaria "hola!". En correus electrònics cada cop és més habitual començar amb un _bon dia /bona tarda_. Una altra opció és començar amb un _Senyor/Senyora tal_. L'opció _benvolgut/uda tal_ és més formal, però pot quedar massa rimbombant en algun cas. Depen de la redacció de la resta, de la longitud, de si és més personal o ho vols per a fer una plantilla, del tipus de pressupost, de client, de sector...

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> _Hola, què tal?_


 
Uiiiiiiiiiiii! A mi em van reiterar diverses vegades que el "què tal" no és gens català i que millor no fer-lo servir. Deixant de banda la carta que deia la Su123, quan ens trobem algú o li truquem, es veu que hi ha fórmules molt més genuïnes com ara "Com anem?".

Què me'n dieu; us sona això que el "què tal" és un "_big no-no_"?

Salutacions.


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Uiiiiiiiiiiii! A mi em van reiterar diverses vegades que el "què tal" no és gens català i que millor no fer-lo servir. Deixant de banda la carta que deia la Su123, quan ens trobem algú o li truquem, es veu que hi ha fórmules molt més genuïnes com ara "Com anem?".
> 
> Què me'n dieu; us sona això que el "què tal" és un "_big no-no_"?
> 
> Salutacions.



No, no ho sabia. De totes maneres, ara que ho penso, faig servir diverses frases com "Com anem?" o "Què hi ha?" i el "Què tal?" que intentaré no fer servir en català. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## su123

Bones!!
"Què tal" no és català? M'ho crec, pensant-ho bé ja pot ser. Serà difícil no fer-lo servir, cada dia el dic mil vegades.

Al final em quedo amb "Bona tarda" com a salutació pel mail. Benvolgut em sembla massa seriós i Sr/Sra molt fred. Són opinions personals, clar.
Moltes gràcies per a tot.
su123


----------

